# Truck Undercoating???



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I just got myself a new 08(for plowing of course) and was wondering if I should get it undercoated. I know people that 100% recommend it and others that are dead set against it. I am sure I will get the same varying opinions from this thread, but a few more opinions never hurt. Thanks for the input.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Undercoat it with Fluid Film.......Maybe Grandview will help you do it too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hydro_37;572002 said:


> Undercoat it with Fluid Film.......Maybe Grandview will help you do it too.


We Fluid Film evrything, that we own. We use bulk but buy 4 cans and get under your truck and go to town, take your tail lights out andspray in there and also spray up your drip holes in your doors. The harder the place to get at, the generally better the place to spray. Anybody that drives there truck in salt and doesn't think Krown, Rust Check or Fluid Film isn't any good, needs there head checked. JMO


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i agree with dave, its definately worth doing especially on a new rig.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok thanks. Maybe that is part of my confusion. I'm not familiar with the different brands or types of undercoating. It sounds like you are recommending an oil based type as opposed to the "tar like" stuff that they do at Ziebart??


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

try it free
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62868


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

smoore45;572770 said:


> Ok thanks. Maybe that is part of my confusion. I'm not familiar with the different brands or types of undercoating. It sounds like you are recommending an oil based type as opposed to the "tar like" stuff that they do at Ziebart??


Tar like is crap IMO.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Digging up an old post here because I'm buying a new truck and wanting to undercoat it also.

I've used FF in the past on my plowframe and it doesn't seem to last. If I spray the whole underside of the truck won't it wear off and just need to be reapplied several times a plowseason?? If not, how thick are you guys putting this stuff on so that it doesn't wear off??


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

my buddy uses line-x for undercoating on all his trucks seems to work nice.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

cfdeng7;852400 said:


> my buddy uses line-x for undercoating on all his trucks seems to work nice.


Was thinking about that also.


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've always undercoated my truck with Rus-Fre system. Google it. They have a gun to shoot it. Not expensive. This has done well since my first undercoating in 1985. My 08 still looks good underside after 2 years here in Northern NH. You might have to touch up some spots every 2 years under neath from gravel,etc.
I live on a dirt rode so I need to touch up every year.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

turbo38sfi;852236 said:


> Digging up an old post here because I'm buying a new truck and wanting to undercoat it also.
> 
> I've used FF in the past on my plowframe and it doesn't seem to last. If I spray the whole underside of the truck won't it wear off and just need to be reapplied several times a plowseason?? If not, how thick are you guys putting this stuff on so that it doesn't wear off??


Fluid Film is good but it's not designed for undercoating your truck as your right, it will wear off, and rather quick.

I too just picked up a new truck and am considering the undercoating, I'm going to read around a bit more and I'll let ya know what I find out.

Regards


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Gonna use 3M body Schultz.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

congrats on new king ranch I got 2 a 2008 and a 2009 not sure if you have had one before but MAKE SURE you do the leather treatment every 6 months the one I drive has been done constantly but the other not so much and the steering wheel and glove box lid are starting to look like crap

good luck !!


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Actually, we do substantial business selling Fluid Film as an undercoating. The advantage of a soft coating over a hard one is that if a hard coating gets chipped, water gets trapped underneath is, leading to more of a problem. 

Fluid Film remains active, migrating to inaccessible areas and protecting from moisture and road salts, even calcium chloride. Because it is a soft coating, it is going to have to be redone every year, or twice a year. Applied in fall, it will get you through a full winter season.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dano50;867244 said:


> Actually, we do substantial business selling Fluid Film as an undercoating. The advantage of a soft coating over a hard one is that if a hard coating gets chipped, water gets trapped underneath is, leading to more of a problem.
> 
> Fluid Film remains active, migrating to inaccessible areas and protecting from moisture and road salts, even calcium chloride. Because it is a soft coating, it is going to have to be redone every year, or twice a year. Applied in fall, it will get you through a full winter season.


What do you know. I agree, for plow vehichles spray it in the fall and again in the spring. Rememeber the hardest to reach places are the places that need it the most.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Top Dog;866953 said:


> congrats on new king ranch I got 2 a 2008 and a 2009 not sure if you have had one before but MAKE SURE you do the leather treatment every 6 months the one I drive has been done constantly but the other not so much and the steering wheel and glove box lid are starting to look like crap
> 
> good luck !!


Thanks for the tip, I saw something somewhere that said to treat it every 6 months, what do you use if you don't mind me asking ?

Is there one particular leather conditioner that is better than the other ??


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*king ranch*



Eyesell;867622 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I saw something somewhere that said to treat it every 6 months, what do you use if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Is there one particular leather conditioner that is better than the other ??


you have to get it from the kingranch website i always get 2 bottles at a time but a bottle will last several treatments plus it gives it that great new smell everytime you do it

but once it gets soiled its gone and I can not find anything to bring it back do steering wheel ASAP you will thank me


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

The leather is crap on these trucks..They use the cheap hides fill in the holes,scars,etc. they paint them with a laquar based finish. It will wear thru showing the primer underneath or crack as well.
If you put conditioner on it won't penetrate into the leather because of the painted finish. Very little goes thru the seam holes. 
I just use a cleaner/conditioner from Walmart when I need to clean the ketchup and stuff off the seats.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

capt caper, I don't know if the leather is the same or not, I can say this for sure though, I had leather in my last two SD's and this one the leather is definitely heavier, much different feel. I put seat covers on as well as a steering wheel cover, always did in my other trucks.

I hope this prolongs the life...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Eyesell;872245 said:


> capt caper, I don't know if the leather is the same or not, I can say this for sure though, I had leather in my last two SD's and this one the leather is definitely heavier, much different feel. I put seat covers on as well as a steering wheel cover, always did in my other trucks.
> 
> I hope this prolongs the life...


Your prolonging your truck by putting a plow on it?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah yeah I know...lol


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

capt caper;854863 said:


> I've always undercoated my truck with *Rus-Fre* system. Google it. They have a gun to shoot it. Not expensive. This has done well since my first undercoating in 1985. My 08 still looks good underside after 2 years here in Northern NH. You might have to touch up some spots every 2 years under neath from gravel,etc.
> I live on a dirt rode so I need to touch up every year.


I too use the Rus-Fre and love it! It is wax base and stays soft, unlike the tar undercoating that is nice for a little while but dries and flakes off. I think most bodyshop supply stores carry it. I buy mine from William Wolf (http://www.williamwolf.com/)


----------

